# web cam



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I got a web cam and Skype set-up for my computer that my father bought me a while back.
Can I set this system up so that I can watch what my dog does in that room during the day while I'm not there.
Maybe connecting thru the internet while I'm at work to see him move around.????
Do i have what i need or do I have to download another program??
Any Suggestions
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't that type of thing called a "Nanny-Cam"? You might Google that and see what you find.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Link makes some nice WiFi enabled cameras for this. You can connect remotely to see what's going on at home.

If you want a free DIY option, you can put some remote access software on your PC. I use LogMeIn.com, the free version.

With that you can connect to your PC remotely (they even have iPhone and Android software) and fire up your webcam program.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lots of IP network cams out there, wired and wireless, very cheap to very expensive. I have a setup with 5 running on a HTPC with BlueIris software. The software can record the streams and has an internet server so you can access the streams anywhere. Best to go to dyndns and create a friendly url. It is a bit of a learning curve to get this going at first depending on your level of knowledge, but it works great.

If you just want one cam you don't need software as all the cams have built in servers so you can view the stream over the internet. It is still helpful to create your custom url at dyndns or somesuch.


----------

